# Bccomp = 1k and promoted



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Bill on reaching 1,000 posts and your promotion to mentor. Great job. :4-clap:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Nicolas,
Your one of the reasons I have gotten this far, along with the rest of the TSF Team
Thanks for all your help.
Bill


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Bill* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
*On both counts* :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats x2 :4-clap:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Bill! Well Done on both counts. :4-clap:

Keep up the great work.

Kind Regards,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks All,
You All have been very supportive.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats Bill - hard work does not go unrecognised.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

2 thumbs up!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations .. well done & keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats BC, well deserved!! :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Grats Bill. :wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks All
Could not have done it without all your support.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats Bill. Well done on the milestone and the promotion. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Great job Bill!


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations!! :grin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Bill.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Comgratulations Bill. :4-clap:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL,
I will do my best to help.
Better watch out though, I am online to FIGHT CANCER with the TSF Team and I am getting up there. It is a great cause.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks
I am really proud to be a part of this team. YOU all made this happen.
Thanks for all your help and support:beerchug:
Bill
PS- The Best Forum EVER!!


----------

